# Ughhhh been throwing up



## oxdrover14 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've had a head cold since Sunday and this morning woke up vomiting


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

Hopefully, you will be better soon. Do you have crackers? Make sure you are getting a lot of water in you.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

Liquid is important .. hope you feel better !!!


----------

